# VAN DAMME - Official Announcement vs. Khamsing (Part. 1) - THE REAL FIGHT [2011]



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Saenchai (Mar 11, 2010)

lol i don't see van damme winning this even if he was 20 years younger..


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Khamsing has a golf medal at the Olympic Games in Atlanta in 1996!!!

And he has a singer background! :laugh:

This is ho the fight will go:






NAK SU KAU!!! NAK SU KAU!!!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

guy incognito said:


>


I was just about to post this video up, but you beat me to it...lolz! Good to see the movie stars of old.

BTW: How do you upload the videos. I've been getting the white screen.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> I was just about to post this video up, but you beat me to it...lolz! Good to see the movie stars of old.
> 
> BTW: How do you upload the videos. I've been getting the white screen.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*eAR2w2SMZ1M*

just copy the parts after the =


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0YDuSLXcX8


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh man this should still be cool. I wasn't even aware JCVD was even a real kick boxer  And he actually has a decent record?

20-2 with 20 KOs? I mean I guess all of them are Karate competitions but they are full contact at least I guess? IDK, cool though.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

i think the guy is just to damn old and he's fighting a guy who told gold in olympic boxing.


----------



## Genbassy (Nov 19, 2006)

is there any chance that this fight might be fixed


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Genbassy said:


> is there any chance that this fight might be fixed


..hadnt even thought of that

hmm its a possibility


----------



## SerevalAssassin (Dec 8, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> Oh man this should still be cool. I wasn't even aware JCVD was even a real kick boxer  And he actually has a decent record?
> 
> 20-2 with 20 KOs? I mean I guess all of them are Karate competitions but they are full contact at least I guess? IDK, cool though.


Even more impressive is that his two losses were both decisions to the same guy. He then avenged these losses by KO in his last fight.


----------

